# TR 485 subsequent - how long till bridging visa?



## hongco1990 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi,

We lodged TR 485 subsequent entrant today 7 Jan 2013, and my bf's visa will expire on 1 Feb 2013. 

Just wondering how long does it normally takes from the date of paper lodgement for TR 485 subsequent entrant till the date bridging visa A comes out?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

The last one we submitted just before the holidays took just over a week, but that was an online 485 lodgement. Generally it should not take more than 2 weeks (3 weeks max) for a paper application to be receipted and the bridging visa issued. If you have heard nothing by 1 week prior to 1 Feb, I would contact DIAC and enquire.


----------



## hongco1990 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. We are still waiting for the acknowledgement letter and bridging visa... A bit worried...

Just wondering, on DIAC website it says TR 485 subsequent must post or courier their app to Adelaide, no online facility available. How come you could apply 485 subsequent entrant online?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi - sorry for the confusion - I was referring to primary 485 application online, not application for subsequent entrant. You are correct - subsequent entrant 485 app must be paper app.

Best,

Mark Northam



hongco1990 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. We are still waiting for the acknowledgement letter and bridging visa... A bit worried...
> 
> Just wondering, on DIAC website it says TR 485 subsequent must post or courier their app to Adelaide, no online facility available. How come you could apply 485 subsequent entrant online?


----------



## hongco1990 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for the info. One more question if you could help me, it would be great.

My bf's work and holiday visa subclass 462 has a condition that he must not work for more than 6 months with same employer. When filling form 1276, he put his employment from 22 June to 22 December 2012. But his contract actually ended on Friday 21 Dec, which was also his last working day. 

Will 22 Jun to 22 Dec be counted as 6 months or 6 months and 1 day? Will it pose a risk on his current 462 visa? Should we post a correction form with his payslip and contract to immi? Will it cause a delay on bridging visa?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Hongco -

Chances are it will not cause an issue, however to be safe I would post a brief cover letter explaining the inaccuracy along with evidence that his contract did not exceed the 6 month limit. Can't hurt, and shows you want to be 100% accurate in your immigration dealings.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## hongco1990 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Mark,

Thanks a lot for your help. We got a credit card form from immi yesterday to fill in. They charged us $1250 for 485 subsequent entrant (same price as new independent 485). 

However, as per immi price list as at Jan 2013 on immi website, 485 subsequent entrant is only $325. Do you have any idea in regards to this? Is the fee listed on their website incorrect so they sent us a credit card form?

And how long does it normally take from the date they charge our credit card to the date acknowledgement letter with bridging visa comes out?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

The Form 990i (DIAC fees) published on 1 Jan 2013 had a misprint in it re: the subsequent entrant 485 fee. The correct fee is $1250 effective 1 Jan 2013.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ravikumk (May 27, 2014)

Hi, a quick question..my wife is in Australia on a TR and is valid till June 2015. She has applied for my TR, wanted to know how much time does it usually takes for the application to be picked and processed and how long does to take to get the TR for myself.

Regards


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

TR simply means "temporary" and could be many types of visas, ravikumk - is she also on a 485, or is she on some other type of visa?


----------



## ravikumk (May 27, 2014)

She is on 485 Temporary graduate visa


----------



## ravikumk (May 27, 2014)

Can anyone help me with this...


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

i think nobody can tell you how long is the processing time for a visa, unfortunately.


----------



## shimti (Apr 4, 2015)

*askin for info*

hi there,

just wondering how long it would take to get 485 approved once the application is handed in?

thanks

shimti


----------

